# New Fluval 06' Canisters?



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

*NOTICE*:If this post is at all considered advertising, I apologize in advance and I understand if it gets locked/closed.

Now that is out of the way, I wanted to see if anyone have been using these yet? From what I have read is that the UK areas have already had these on the shelves/market for some time and the US is just now getting em in. Any UK members have any experience with em? Looks like they are also on-sale as a launch promotion or something.

All the details are on fluval's blog site and from the looks of things, looks like they made some worthwhile changes from the 05' series that kinda make me want to snatch one up.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you have a link to the Fluval blog ? Thanks !


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

You have a PM. I will refrain from linking the site just incase its considered advertising.

I also gave them an email to see if they had an information on when we are supposed to get em, but no reply so far


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the link. Fluval 06 blog. Linking to manufacturer sites is fine.

What new features are you seeing that you like?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Found the specifics here.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Here's the link. Fluval 06 blog. Linking to manufacturer sites is fine.
> 
> What new features are you seeing that you like?


I think the things that stood out to me most is the 15% more power, re-designed impeller and impeller cover and the reinforced priming handle and the strengthened lock handles. I have heard alot of mixed reviews over the past fluval series but this seems like they addressed the main complaints of the past models.

I would really consider a XP2-XP3 but unfortunately that canister does not meet the size requirements I'm having to work with atm. The fluval fits what I want pretty much perfectly on what I need. I wish they had a release date


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

After my experience with Rena's, I'd be trying the new Fluvals if I had to choose between the two. If they've listened to hobbyists and addressed concerns, that's a good sign. But, with any new model, real world testing may point out problems. Someone's gotta be first. Pick one up and review it here on CF.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

With all the issues I had with impellers and covers on my pair of 404's, they ought to give a significant discount with a trade up program...

Loved the 03 series, but the 04-05 left a lot to be desired in terms of parts fitment IMO.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Guess I'll stick with Eheim.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

nodima said:


> With all the issues I had with impellers and covers on my pair of 404's, they ought to give a significant discount with a trade up program...
> 
> Loved the 03 series, but the 04-05 left a lot to be desired in terms of parts fitment IMO.


This is what I hope they improved on when I point out they had mentioned that they improved/strengthened those areas. I know alot of products are hit or miss so it seems these days, but I guess I'll be finding out.

I think I'll be snatching up a 406 later today. The wife made me setup a spare 29 gallon and I have no spare filters lying around so I'll be pulling off the C4 from the 60G and hopefully tossing on the 406.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Guess I'll stick with Eheim.


Which eheim do you use? Do they have quick disconnects? I need one that does close to 300gph and have used the magnum 350 in the past with pretty good luck for the most part.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll stick with Eheim.
> ...


Take a look around some online retailers to find the one you want. You can also look at the review section of the site to see what people like/dislike on a certain canister.

On an unrelated note, looks like I will be reviewing the 406 as soon as I can get it in Tim. I made the purchase earlier and I am excited...over a filter :roll:


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Ensorcelled said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > With all the issues I had with impellers and covers on my pair of 404's, they ought to give a significant discount with a trade up program...
> ...


Hope it has addressed those shortcomings, and it works well for you. I was not going to run to the front of the "customer testing program" (again) though...


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

you can get fx5's for cheap on amazon, I would rather spend the extra 30$ and get one of those. I have 2 and they work great.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

frank1rizzo said:


> you can get fx5's for cheap on amazon, I would rather spend the extra 30$ and get one of those. I have 2 and they work great.


Yes and I completely agree on this reasoning, but if you look above on one of my previous posts, I mention that I am unfortunately working with very limited space issues with this application. The fluval canisters foot the bill for what I need so, why not hop for their new ones instead of their old? 

@Nodima: I hope they did too. I understand you not wanting to be first in line for that program :lol: I have been lately with alot of their products and surprisingly I have been very happy with them from day 1!


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Ensorcelled said:


> Yes and I completely agree on this reasoning, but if you look above on one of my previous posts, I mention that I am unfortunately working with very limited space issues with this application.


Didn't see that... sorry.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I recieved my 406 this morning and I got it setup! First impressions so far, man this thing moves a ton of water! I'll list what I like most about it if anyone else is still curious on getting one in the future.

-Straight Forward, Easy Setup.

-The reinforced impeller cover and lift lock clamps to close the canister feel VERY sturdy over the previous fluvals.

-Fantastic water flow, I know it will slow down a little once the media starts to get plugged, but the flow is very very good.

Theres all the usual supplied media like the biomax, fine filter pads, mechanical sponges and carbon. But they now supply biofoam with the canister in the very bottom basket.

Overall I'm very happy with it so forth. I might end up having to get another set of hosing to make the output sit further underwater due to me cutting a little too short on accident .


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Jun 21, 2009)

Look like just another 404/405 series design with yet another new lid clamp improvement as besides so many other issues have a tendency to leak around there lid O-rings after a couple years of use. The real problem with this otherwise unchanged series of canister filter is the designe, the basket surface are is too small about 35 SI which resulted in them having to build in bypass channels around the filter baskets and down that long sponge insert making them very inefficient filters. Also the combination of the too small 1/2" hoses coupled with a ribbed design and weak flow due to bypass passages at the impeller flange plate make them very prone to clogging up with diatoms before he filter can ever get dirty. Frankly Im surprised Flu val has not eliminated this line altogether in invested more in there their most stressful line of filter yet and any for that matter, the Fluval FX5. But I suppose its hard to improve on a filter so well engineered. 
opcorn:


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

CWO4GUNNER said:


> Look like just another 404/405 series design with yet another new lid clamp improvement as besides so many other issues have a tendency to leak around there lid O-rings after a couple years of use. The real problem with this otherwise unchanged series of canister filter is the designe, the basket surface are is too small about 35 SI which resulted in them having to build in bypass channels around the filter baskets and down that long sponge insert making them very inefficient filters. Also the combination of the too small 1/2" hoses coupled with a ribbed design and weak flow due to bypass passages at the impeller flange plate make them very prone to clogging up with diatoms before he filter can ever get dirty. Frankly Im surprised Flu val has not eliminated this line altogether in invested more in there their most stressful line of filter yet and any for that matter, the Fluval FX5. But I suppose its hard to improve on a filter so well engineered.
> opcorn:


It pretty much is another reskinned 404/405 design, no doubt about that. The clamp improvements though from what I have seen so far do feel better. As far as the O-Ring issues, from what I've read its usually from the person not lubricating it after x amount of years or just a simple replacing of it. Time will tell if I run into this problem or not.

As far as the filter being inefficient, I have to disagree. After messing about installing it, I kicked up quite a bit of stuff and the tank was very cloudy. Within 6 hours after having it running, the tank was very clear and was polished to an extent. I would consider that pretty efficient no?

I guess it all comes down to personal experiences with the line. I've had good experiences thus far and I consider them great filters. FX5 comparable? No, but still definitely a canister worth the money in my opinion. :wink:


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Jun 21, 2009)

Like the song by SC goes _"If it make you happy it cant be that bad"_ as satisfaction is a virtue. I have one 404 left and sold the newer one with the double cam-lock as part of a 2 tank/stand package deal as Im trying to get rid of my smaller 100 gallon and below tanks leaving me with my 244, 210, and 145, making room for my 4'x4'x8' 1000G tank build. Anyway If I don't sell the last one as a package with my twin 80 tall tanks/stands I plan to modify it using both hoses and manifold as intakes and install an outflow at the bottom with an external 300 GPH dry pump pulling water through an internal circumference basket that will encompass the entire internal height and girth of the canister. The inside of the basket will house lava-rock and the outside will be wrapped by a layer of Poly-guilt and blue-bond. I have no doubt I will get a remarkable improvement. Ill post the step-by-step If I do it.


----------

